# VMPS RM30 stands (or "Sonnie's Speakers")



## Derek (Apr 29, 2006)

Not to hijack another thread so I thought I'd start another.. 

If you have RM30's I highly recommend putting them on something 8" - 10" higher. You can get a sample of what it's like by sitting on the floor or tipping your head back, but the real thing is much superior. It really brings the midrange alive.
I found this because I was doing some repairs to a friends old Mission speakers, but figured the cost of parts would be more than the speakers were worth. Then figured the cabinets would be the perfect size to try putting under mine. It worked great. I know someone else who heard mine and built a set of stands after listening to mine.

Sonnie, I can't believe you don't have your waveguides yet. When you buy speakers, it's like a saga :laugh: . Mine are going in for MLS cabinets and CDWG's this Friday. Please post your impressions when you get them.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm getting the MLS cabinets too... along with the waveguides. This was a situation where mine got damaged in shipping so they told me if I'd wait on the new MLS cabinets they'd send them with the CDWG's all at the same time.

I'm lookin' forward to them and I'm gonna try to build some type of stand for them too.


----------

